# Great forum!



## Little Acres Farm (Dec 21, 2007)

Just wanted to say thanks for all the great info on the forum here. I was just searching for info on diarrhea, since Joanie looks a bit looser today. It's really great being able to learn from everybody else's experiences. I'm going to stop on the way home and get some coconut cookies and try those with a little pepto, but I don't think it's anything to worry about.

Thanks again and everyone have a safe and happy holiday!!!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 21, 2007)

...dont forget to geab a extra package of coconut cookies for yourself too..



. If the diarreah ever gets really bad, bio-sponge is a good product, you can either get it thru your vet or order it online. Ce.


----------



## anita (Dec 21, 2007)

Just wanted to say thank you to this great forum.

Merry Christmas

Anita


----------

